
How much is an idea worth? - johnwheeler
http://startups.stackexchange.com/questions/7772/how-much-is-an-idea-worth
======
gaxun
Nice timing. I've always had ideas that I just don't feel like going to work
on. I recently started posting all my ideas in case anyone else is interested
in them. Just having the idea is worth nothing unless you turn it into
something. See my recently submitted stories.

~~~
johnwheeler
Thanks. I was doing market research on a startup an acquaintance of mine has
that's similar in scope to site in OP. His is
[https://capitalandgrowth.org](https://capitalandgrowth.org) (shameless plug
for him - promise it's not for me).

Anyway, I stumbled upon this 10-month old question on startups stackexchange
and it hit a nerve, so I wanted to share. The answers are spot on. As a
programmer, I gravitate towards this answer:

[http://startups.stackexchange.com/a/7804](http://startups.stackexchange.com/a/7804)

